# Rat proofing wires



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

I let my boys free range in my living room, which is completely rat proof, apart from around and behind the tele.... Guess where their favourite place to hide is!!! :-/

I do keep an eye on them, but i am sure it will only take seconds for them to chew through a wire!

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to rat proof the wires, some suitable coverings or something, so i can put my mind a rest and let them have a happier roaming experience! ???

Thanks


----------



## jinsfch (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a similar issue with my boys. One only liked to chew on wires plugged in. I was lucky they were only speaker wires. I tried different products that are supposed to be chew deterrents but they seemed to really enjoy the extra flavor it provided and would chew on any surface I sprayed with it. I ended up using only extension cords that i could mount up on the wall just out of reach and hidden behind furniture they could not get into. That way there was only one wire on the floor and I could keep an eye on it.

I also trained my boys to know that when I snap my fingers they are doing something they are not supposed to. They hate the sharp sound of the snap and every time I snap I say "no" in a firm voice and I think they pick up on the tone. So when they get within touching distance of the plug I snap so they started to avoid it.

I hope that helps.


----------



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello, thanks for the reply, I do try and discourage them from going behind there with a noise, but they have a mind of their own sometimes, and if they don't want to listen then they won't! P

My TV is pretty low to the ground, so i can't move the wires out of reach and its not just one wire, its a TV wire, Sky wire, DVD wire, Wii wire and i am sure some others, so there are lots of choices for them, it is a tangled mess down there! :-/


----------



## jinsfch (Jan 8, 2012)

they do have a mind of their own! too smart for their own good. I bought one of those small cat hide outs that are cylinders and covered in carpet and have it out in the living room and they seem to like to hide in there. I put a few treats in there to encourage them. They don't seem interesting in the tv stand any longer. Maybe that will work for you? I got mine at petco for US$12.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

They make plastic wire covers that are pretty thick and help prevent them from being able to chew through the wires and are typically a tough flexible plastic. I think I saw them on Amazon.com Those may help


----------



## tempeste (Jan 5, 2012)

This is an example of what RatMama13 is talking about: http://www.amazon.com/D-W-Innovations-crit-Crittercord/dp/B000EH2I5O


----------

